# Circuito de binario a decimal con display



## Nadiazul (May 22, 2008)

Hola. Primero que nada empezaré diciendo que soy nueva en electrónica. Y eso que voy en 4to. semestre en la universidad... Digo esto porque la mayoría de mis preguntas en este foro al parecer son tan elementales o tan tontas que no reciben respuesta. Lo siento. Necesito ayuda, más de la que me pueden proveer mis maestros o mis compañeros de niveles superiores.

Este es el caso: mi maestro de circuitos digitales nos ha pedido presentar proyectos semanalmente, proyectos prácticos basándonos en los conceptos que conocemos, como este es el primer semestre que tomo digitales (de nuevo mil disculpas) y aun estoy en el primer parcial lo único que hemos visto hasta ahora es compuertas lógicas,tablas de verdad y métodos de simplificación.

Entonces se me ha ocurrido hacer un circuito en el que se ingrese una señal binaria y muestre el correspondiente número decimal en el display. Es muy sencillo, pero aplico lo que sé hasta ahora. Ya está hecho. Lo he simplificado bastante creo yo. Lo único que necesito son sugerencias para hacerlo más simple o más eficaz. Pero no me puedo salir de los conoci  mientos que tengo hasta ahora.

Espero alguien tengo tiempo de revisar mi circuito, sería de gran ayuda; y a lo mejor me dan más ideas para mis próximos proyectos.

Una vez más mil disculpas por la sencillez de la pregunta y la ignorancia de esta aspirante a Ingeniera Electrónica de 19 años...


----------



## fernandob (May 22, 2008)

disculpame vos......19 años y inicio en ingenieria......me enamore ! ops: 

por otro lado comenza a ojear las hojas de datos de lso integrados o datasheets , con ellas se aprende mucho, estas viendo cosas.......que te quedaran en el olvido, por que eso *ayer* lo hacia un CI especifico (conversor) , uno no armaba eso con esas chiquicientas compuertas (que lio........ni pierdo tiempo mirandola) .
y hoy....con los micros .....como decia un superheroe:
al infinito y mas alla.
pero bueno, es teoria, con algo los tienen que tener ocupados.

saludos


----------



## Ardogan (May 22, 2008)

Al fin una chica electrónica!(*)
Mmmmmm, para hacer eso supongo que habrás hecho algo en el papel (ecuaciones lógicas, Karnaugh, etc). Sería más fácil opinar si nos mandás una imagen escaneada o una foto de ese papel, de lo que hiciste para llegar a ese circuito.


(*): si hacemos un subforo exclusivo para los posts de las féminas va a ser el más participativo de todos


----------



## MaMu (May 23, 2008)

Nadiazul bienvenida al foro.

Ahora con respecto a tu circuito: 

Estas haciendo un conversor de BCD a DECIMAL, pero no estás aplicando la lógica correcta en cuanto a las compuertas. Vos estas tratando cada BIT de control del digito decimal, tomando como parámetro una única posible combinación, lo que te está obligando a hacer sub circuitos lógicos para cada una de las combinaciones posibles, pero no estás combinados entre sí, lo cual es la idea de toda lógica. Habría que ver tus ecuaciones Booleanas, etc.
Te dejo imágenes adjuntas del algrebra correcta, verás que tu circuito se puede reducir considerablemente, asumiendo que solo quieres mostrar números.
Saludos y ánimos, ninguno hemos nacido sabiendo.


----------



## Nadiazul (May 23, 2008)

Gracias miles por las respuestas.
Estos son mis mapas K que usé para simplificar, gracias a MaMu simplifiqué más las ecuaciones de salidas porque me di cuenta de unos cuantos errores por ahí... Creo que ahora si no se puede simplificar más... a menos que haya por allí alguna propiedad que esté pasando por alto.


----------



## Ardogan (May 24, 2008)

Para hacer un poco de gimnasia Karnaugh me puse a mirar las tablas, y creo que las armaste mal.
Fijate que la ecuación para f(a) no se condice con la tabla que armó Mamu (reemplazando valores y haciendo la ecuación lógica).
Por ahí es más cómodo armarlas como DC \ BA y no como CD \ AB.
Sigo viendo y f(b) tampoco verifica la tabla de Mamu.
No vi errores en las simplificaciones, pero sí en el armado de las tablas para cada segmento


----------



## Nadiazul (May 24, 2008)

Bueno, se se puede decir que hay un "error" en el armado de tablas simplemente porque la tabla de MaMu tiene el orden de variables d,c,b,a y mis tablas a,b,c,d... no creo que sea de gran importancia


----------



## MaMu (May 24, 2008)

Nadiazul dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, se se puede decir que hay un "error" en el armado de tablas simplemente porque la tabla de MaMu tiene el orden de variables d,c,b,a y mis tablas a,b,c,d... no creo que sea de gran importancia



Quizas no, pero siempre deberías de armar una tabla, de atrás para adelante, y veamos ahora, pregunta teórica de final, a ver si haz hecho los ejercicios y me puedes responder el porqué deberían de armarse así las tablas. Que lindas las técnicas digitales, amo lo digital.

Saludos


----------



## Ardogan (May 24, 2008)

No no, no es por el orden nada más.... te paso la de f(a) que calculo, con el mismo formato que usaste:

```
CD / AB     A'B'     A'B     AB     AB'
C'D'         1        1       1      0
C'D          1        X       X      1
CD           X        X       X      X
CD'          0        1       1      1
```
La función podría ser  f(a) = B + B'D + A xnor C = B + D + A xnor C

vos habías llegado a: f(a) = A + C + B xnor D

incluso la forma es la misma.
A las pruebas me remito, verifiquemos los valores y comparemos con la tabla de origen: 

```
A + C + B xnor D;   B + D + A xnor C                     
D    C     B     A     f(a)_Nadia          f(a)_mía       Tabla MaMu
0    0     0     0          1                  1                1
0    0     0     1          1                  0                0
0    0     1     0          0                  1                1
0    0     1     1          1                  1                1
0    1     0     0          1                  0                0
0    1     0     1          1                  1                1
0    1     1     0          1                  1                1
0    1     1     1          1                  1                1
1    0     0     0          0                  1                1
1    0     0     1          1                  1                1
1    0     1     0          ?                  ?                X
1    0     1     1          ?                  ?                X
1    1     0     0          ?                  ?                X
1    1     0     1          ?                  ?                X
1    1     1     0          ?                  ?                X
1    1     1     1          ?                  ?                X
```

?: no me fije si valen 0 o 1 porque no importa.

Bueno, a ver si te convenzo con esto. A la mañana había visto también la función para el segmento b, y tampoco verificaba la tabla de verdad original (de MaMu).

El resto no me fijé, tenía nostalgia pero no tanta, jaja.

PD: me volví loco con el espaciado de las tablas


----------



## MaMu (May 24, 2008)

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> El resto no me fijé, tenía nostalgia pero no tanta, jaja.


----------



## luife (Jun 10, 2008)

yo se que es algo tarde la respuesta pero por si a alguien le sirve porque no utilizas un 7448 q se utiliza con un display catodo comun o un 7447 con un display anodo comun (este es un decodificador BCD a display de 7 segmentos)


----------



## Nadiazul (Jun 12, 2008)

Hola, gracias por todas las respuestas, me fue muy bien con el proyecto....


----------

